# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  مخنوق ومش عارف ليه

## amr_idka

السلام عليكم
انا مخنوق جدااا بسبب وبدون سبب 
و ساعات بيكون السبب هوه: لما بقف مع ناس جداد وللاول مره بقف معاهم وبالاخص لو كانو بنات
بلاقي نفسي ساكت بشكل انا بكون مكسوف منه
وسكوتي ده بيخليني اكره نفسي واقول لنفسي انا انسان مش طبيعي 
يعني مثلا في حاجه  اتقالت
بتدحك اوووووووي وانا لو سمعت الكلام ده في وقت تاني ممكن كنت اموت من الدحك بس بلاقي الدحكه مبتطلعش مني وافضل اسأل نفسي انا مالي ومبلاقيش رد
وانا بحب ان اكون ملفت للنظر بس   في حاجه كويسه يعني التفوق الدراسي او الرياضي او في  العاب الزكاء               ودايما كل اللي حوليه بيقولولي انتا ديما بتبرز  زكاءك وبتتكلم  عن نفسك وزكائك كتير 
يعني بحاول وبطريقه غير مقصوده ابرز زكائي
والنقيض لما بيحصل بفضل بتاع اسبوع مخنووووووووووق بطريقه مش هقدر اوصفها بالكتابه
 العكس اللي هوه
اني ابرز بس بشكل مش كويس
يعني اني  اكون انا الوحيد اللي مبتكلمش ولا ادحك  بكون ملفت اوي  وشكلي وحش

و لما الكل يدحك وانا الوحيد اللي مبلم ومبدحكش والكل يقولي انتا عامل كده ليه وطبعا لانهم ميعرفونيش  يخدو عني فكره وحشه وانا اصلا دمي مش خفيف اوي  بس كل اللي يعرفوني كويس بيحبوني اوي
(بنات وولاد)
بس انا بسأل  حضرتك السؤال اللي انا بسأله لنفسي
 انا ليه بكون متغير ومخنوق والدحكه مبطلعش مني  رغم ان الموقف يدحك ؟
ايه الي بيجرالي
وفي حاجه كمان الناس اللي بيحصل معاهم اليل بيحصلي ده مبحبش اشوفهم تاني
 وللعلم
 في ناس تانيه بقف معاهم للاول مره  وبكون مبسوط اوي وبدحك من قلبي
يعني بتحصل ساعات وساعات
يعني انا مش عارف وياريت تفيدوني 
لان المشكله دي مخلياني مخنوق من نفسي  اوووووي
ممكن تكون عدم ثقه في النفس
وانا بردو بوهم كل اصحابي اني واثق في نفسي جدااااااا وهما بيقولو عني كده
بس انا مش واثق في نفسي للدرجه دي يعني
مثلا لما بكون مميز  في حاجه كويسه بيكون ثقتي في نفسي عاليه جداا والعكس صحيح
ويا ريت ميكونش الرد اني ابرز ميزاتي ولو كان هوه ده الرد  يا ريت تقولي ازاي  لان الاجابه دي انا جوبتها لنفسي ومعرفتش اطبقها
وشكرااااااااااااا و اسف على الاطاله

----------


## amr_idka

هل اللي بيجرالي ده هوه الرهاب اجتماعي ام لا
ولو هوه ايه العلاج المناسب ليه ويا ريت بعيدا عن الادويه العقاريه يعني انا مش عاوز اتناو اي ادويه وشكرا

----------


## amr_idka

انا محتاج  رد سريع
 يا ريت تساعدوني

----------


## a_leader

الموضوع ده بيحصل لك لما تكون واقف مع بنات بس ؟؟

ولا ممكن يحصل لما تكون واقف مع ولاد بس ؟

ولا ممكن يحصل لما تكونوا مجموعة ولاد و بنات  ؟؟

انا متوقع ان الاجابة تكون الاولى و الثالثة فقط

صح ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## summar

بص ياعمرو وببساطة...
هتفكر ازاى تكون زى الناس(او طبيعي من وجهة نظرهم...)هتتعب كتير

خليك نفسك...يعنى اعمل اللى يريحك....واللى اخترته.....واللى يناسبك...وملكش دعوة بأى رد فعل...


يعنى مثلا انت هتكون مبسوط لو بتعمل زى الناس وانت مش حابب كده؟؟

وياسيدى البنات اللى بيشفوك بطريقة غريبة.....هما دماغهم متقفلة على الوضع ده...
اكيد هتلاقى بنات(مش طبيعين زيك....من وجهة نظر الناس.....وطبيعين من وجهة نظرك)
وبرده بيقفو مع الناس مابيضحكوش ...!!

مافيش حد زى التانى.....ياأما تختار تبقى بشخصيتك.....وبطبيعتك.....


ياأما تختار تعمل زى اللى بيتعمل.....

وكل اختيار منهم وليه الضريبة اللى بتتدفع.....

صدقنى هتلاقى ناس زيك...بس لو حددت الاول انت اخترت ايه

وربنا معاك

----------


## amr_idka

ردي على الاسأله  
اه فعلا الاجابه الاولى والثالثه
وساعات بس نادرا ومبتكونش ملحوظه اوي  لما بكون في وسط ولاد

اما بالنسبه للرد الثاني 
اكيد مفيش حد زي التاني 
بس كل مافي الموضوع ان كل انسان بيحاول بقصارى جهده انو يحسن من شخصيته ليكون  في تطور مستمر  وللاحسن  في كل شئ وايضا في الشخصيه وكلام حضرتك فعلا صح  ان اللي يبص للناس يتعب
بس انا شايف اني مش كده
يعني بأختصار دي مش طبيعتي اللي جوايا
وانا كده مش مبسوط
انا طبيعتي بتدحك ومرح وبحب الدحك  اه دمي مش خفيف اوي بس محبوب  مع ناس ومع  نوعيه معينه من البنات و دي حقيقه
بس مع بنات تانيه بلاقي نفسي متغير ومش على طبيعتي 
ودي هيه النقطه انا ليه بقكون متغير ومش على طبيعتي والدحكه حتى مبطلعش مني رم اني طبيعتي غير كده خالص
وشكرا على الاهتمام ويا ريت الرد

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

*ده كان كلامى*




> الموضوع ده بيحصل لك لما تكون واقف مع بنات بس ؟؟
> 
> ولا ممكن يحصل لما تكون واقف مع ولاد بس ؟
> 
> ولا ممكن يحصل لما تكونوا مجموعة ولاد و بنات ؟؟
> 
> انا متوقع ان الاجابة تكون الاولى و الثالثة فقط
> 
> صح ؟؟؟؟؟


*وده كان ردك*




> ردي على الاسأله 
> اه فعلا الاجابه الاولى والثالثه
> وساعات بس نادرا ومبتكونش ملحوظه اوي لما بكون في وسط ولاد



الحمد لله انى مركز معاك

شوف اخى العزيز

اعتقد من وجهة نظرى الشخصية الاتى :

انت بتحب يكون لك صحاب بنات

لو محور الكلام عنك و عن تميزك و ........ معندكش مشكلة ,  لانك هنا بؤرة الحديث

لو كان الكلام عام و محدش جاب سيرتك او الكلام كان عابر ,  بتحس بضيق و اعتقد ان 

الضيق بيزيد لو ماقدرتش تخرجهم من حوارهم و تخلى الكلام عنك شخصيا ,,

فى هذه الحالة انت بتحاول برضه تلفت الانتباه و مابتستسلمش . بمعنى انك بتحاول 

تلفت الانظار  بالسكوت و الردود المقتضبة على غير طبيعتك , و من ثم تتمنى ان يسألك

الاخرين عن السبب ,, و بكده تكون اجبرتهم على التحدث عنك شخصيا مرة اخرى ,,

مقدرش اقول لك خليك طبيعى و اتصرف عادى

لان العادى بتاعك انك تكون ملفت للانظار

فاهمنى ؟؟؟

و مقدرش اقول لك تقمس شخصية اخرى ,, فالطبع غلاب اخى العزيز

الحل من وجهة نظرى الشخصية ان تضع يدك بقوة على نقطة ضعفك , 

نقطة ضعفك هى البنات كما ارى من حديثك

بص ,, سيبك منهم خالص الفترة دى

كل ماتلائى الشلة متجمعة خش عليهم و استئذن ان وراك مشوار او اى سبب

و فى الوقت نفسه زود علاقتك بربنا شوية 

ده مش هروب خللى بالك

ده حل و علاج للنفس

كل ماتقرب من ربنا اكتر حتحس ان نفسك بتهدا و تطمئن 

ربنا ح يملى قلبك تواضع و تقوى

انت انسان كويس فعلا بس محتاج تقف مع نفسك

ربنا يكرمك ,,

----------


## monahamada

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة أنا مش المشكلة كبيرة لحد إنك تتخنق ،،،،
شوف أنا راح أقولك على حاجة أنا كنت كدا وأكثر منك كمان بس مجال عملي غيرني كثير اختلطت بالناس وتعاملت معاهم ومع الوقت تعودت وجتني الجرأة وأنفعلت مع الي حولي يعني باختصار حاول ماتفكر في الموضوع وأحب أقولك حاجة مهمة لازم تنتبه لها 
(كن جزء من الحل ولا تكن جزءا من المشكلة ) 
يعني حاول تعطي لنفسك عبارات ترددها دائما وتلقائي مع الوقت راح تطبقها مثلاً أنا لست خجول ، أنا شخص متميز ، سأغير من نفسي ، ولا تفكر في موضع انك خجول وإنك مخنوق لأن دا مش حيطور منك بالعكس ممكن يزيد حالتك صعوبة المسألة بسيطة إنت بيدك العلاج ياعمر وكمان بما أنك عرضت مشكلتك هذي أول خطوة للحل بل أهم خطوة 
تحياتي لك ,,,

----------


## shawky5555

التفكير فى كلام الناس وجع دماغ
انا كنت اكتر منك
بس بقول لنفسى كلمة واحدة
انا احسن من غيرىومش مشكلةانى اكون مختلف عن الناس

----------


## د.عادل

> هل اللي بيجرالي ده هوه الرهاب اجتماعي ام لا
> ولو هوه ايه العلاج المناسب ليه ويا ريت بعيدا عن الادويه العقاريه يعني انا مش عاوز اتناو اي ادويه وشكرا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا بك في المنتدى
الاجابة نعم هو نوع من انواع الرهاب الإجتماعي.
ولا يحتاج الامر لاي ادوية او عقاقير طبية.
اعلم بان قوة التحدي هو تحدي النفس، والنظرية التي تقول ان الطبع يغلب التطبع نظرية خاطئة.
قوي ثقتك بنفسك، وكن على يقين بانك قادر على التحسن، وقدرتك ناتجة عن سعيك كما ذكرت باحدى مشاركاتك بانك تسعى للتحسن.
عدم اندماجك او ضحكك مع الاخرين كما ذكرت، هو ناتج عن عدم تأقلمك مع الاخر، لانشغال عقلك الباطن عما يحدث او يقال، فلا تنفعل معهم بالصورة الطبيعية، ويمكنك برمجة عقلك الباطن بانك قادر على المواجهة والاندماج مع الاخر، وعدم الاستسلام والمحاولة مرة واخرى الى ان تنجح في ذلك.
في المرات القادمة لمثل هذه المواجهات عليك الإقتناع بانك ستنجح ان شاء الله، ثق بنفسك، نظم تنفسك، ابتسم فابتسامتك ستعطي الاخر فكرة جيدة عنك وستمنحك ثقة بنفسك.
بتقدم العمر والخبرة الحياتية ستزول كل هذه الاعراض.
وننتظر منك الرد بما سيحدث معك مستقبلاً ان شاء الله.

لك ولجميع المشاركين بالموضوع تحياتي.

----------


## manal_sorour

صدقني يا عمرو كون نفسك وبس ممكن تكون الناس دي انت محستش ان دمهم خفيف
علي قلبك لكن مش معني كده ان الغلط فيك لان انت بتقول اللي يعرفك بيحبك يعني انت مش شخصيه انطوائيه وبعدين مش كل وقت لازم تكون ظريف انت ممكن تسمع نكته في وقت متضحكش مع ان لو سمعتها في وقت تاني تضحك

----------


## amr_idka

عليكم السلام  ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي يا د/ عادل  ومتتصورش ردك كان مريح ليه قد ايه  ليه

واشكرك  يا يسرا 
ولكم جميعا انا قررت ان اللي انا مش برتاح ومش بدحك معاهم ابعد عنهم واقف مع اللي انا بدحك وبرتاح معاهم
بس ادعولي يا رب اقدر انفذ كده لان اصحابي يقفو مع الناس اللي مش برتاح معاهم ومعنى اني مش هقف مع اللي مش برتاح معاهم  اني هبعد عن  صحابي شويه
ادعولي ربنا يوفقني لما فيه رضاه 

وفعلا يا د/ عادل انا  لما واجهت نفسي  لقيت ان انا فعلا بحب اكون الابرز في المكان وانا اكتر واحد لامع في المكان وهيه دي المشكله
 وشكرا مره تانيه  يا  دكتور

----------


## amr_idka

طيب يا دكتور انا احب اعرف رأي حضرتك في اني ابعد عن الناس دي ولا  ده غلط

مه لو غلط والصح اني اتعلم اواجه مثل الظروف دي يبقى احاول اتغلب عليها
بس الاول قبل اي تصرف احب اعرف رأي حضرتك

بس على فكره يا دكتور/ عادل 

                                انا مش شرط عشان اكون مبسوط اكون انا محور  الكلام لا بس يهمني اكون شخص مهم مش شرط اكون الاهم
وفي بعض الاوقات  بكون مش عاوز حد يشعر بوجودي في  المكان وبيزدني   حزن لما بلفت الانتباه بسكوتي
يعني في اوقات بحس اني مش عاوز حد يشعر باني موجود في المكان ولما بكون ساكت بشد الانتباه وانا اصلا مش عاوز كده في الوقت ده
مثال
انا في الافراح مش بحب لا ارقص ولا اعمل الحاجات دي اللي الناس كلها بتعملها وممكن لما اعرف ان في فرح قريب كل ما افتكره قلبي يدق   وادايق اوي لمجرد اني افتكرت
واثناء الفحر بكون مش عاوز حد يشعر اني موجود وبلفت الانتباه بهدوئي واكون ملفت للنظر وبكون مدايق اني ملفت للنظر
وبكده هعود لكلامي الاول خالص
اللي هوه      ( انا بحب ان اكون ملفت للنظر  بميزه او حاجه كويسه فيه بزكائي مثلا )
يعني لو انا ملفت للنظر بحاجه وحشه بكون اتعس واحد في الدنيا وممكن افضل اسبوع مخنوق من نفسي مش من اي حد
 وبسلا نفسي انا ليه عامل كده 
يعني مش بكون مكسوف
لا مش مكسوف خالص
انا مكسوف اني  شكلي قدام الناس مكسوف
مع ان في الحقيقه مش مكسوف خالص والله بس اللي بيكسفني ان شكلي مكسوف
والمشكله دي مش بلقي ليها حل
يا ريت الرد والاقاده يا دكتور
وانا عارف بتعبك معايا
ويا ريت الرد في اقرب وقت  لان في فرح قريب   هههههههههه
شكرا 
والسلام عليكم

----------

